# ROAD TRIP



## NorthernWinos (Jan 13, 2009)

Was suppose drive go to Winnipeg, Canada this morning....
This is from a local weather station....

<t></t><t></t><table cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td>




</td>
<td>
<div style="font-size: 17px;"><nobr>*-37.0* °F</nobr></span>
<div style="font-size: 14px;">Clear
</td>
</tr>
</t></table>


<t></t><t></t><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><t><tr>
<td>Windchill:</td>
<td>
-55</span>°F</span>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Humidity:</td>
<td><nobr>70%</nobr></span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Dew Point:</td>
<td>
-42</span>°F</span>
</span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Wind:</td>
<td>
<nobr>*5.0* mph</nobr></span>
from the </span>

South
</span>
<div id="condWindDiv">






window.wind_animate['CONDBOXWIND']=new WindRotate("condboxArrowDiv",14,185);

</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Wind Gust:</td>
<td><nobr>*7.0* mph</nobr></span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Pressure:</td>
<td>
-</span>
(Steady)
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Visibility:</td>
<td>
10.0</span>miles</span>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>UV:</td>
<td>0 out of 16</span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Clouds:</td>
<td>

*Clear*


-
</span>

(Above Ground Level)
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>
</td></tr></t></table>

Not too sure about this...
It's only -28°F here....
And -27°F in Winnipeg......


----------



## smurfe (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL, It is actually 37° F (thats above zero) here right now an I am freezing. It's the humidity that makes it feel so cold. I am suprised you humidity is that high at those temps. It just has to be miserable there. When I lived north below zero didn't bother me much but the humidity was in the low 40% or lower. Keep warm up there. I'd stay home by the fire if it was me but I do remember what cabin fever feels like.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 13, 2009)

Balmy - 17 here this A.M., stay warm NW!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 13, 2009)

Waiting for it to warm up....It's -32°F now....think the thermometer is going the wrong way...

Guess this is why God made heated car seats...


----------



## grapeman (Jan 13, 2009)

Heated car seats? You must have one of them fancy cars I have heard about! We are in the warm weather before the cold here. It is 17.8 out right now and expecting 4" snow and a high of 32 today. Balmy! The next three days will be a high of about 0 with lows well below.


I think you should stay home. You don't want the car to freeze up traveling there.


----------



## Jeff D (Jan 13, 2009)

It's 22 here this morning. Expecting a high of 40 today, It's a spring thaw. 


Jeff


----------



## gaudet (Jan 13, 2009)

appleman said:


> Heated car seats? You must have one of them fancy cars I have heard about! We are in the warm weather before the cold here. It is 17.8 out right now and expecting 4" snow and a high of 32 today. Balmy! The next three days will be a high of about 0 with lows well below.
> 
> 
> I think you should stay home. You don't want the car to freeze up traveling there.



I laughed my brother whose truck came with leather heated captain's seats. But we went fishing in late Feb or early March before it started warming up good around here (south Louisiana) and got caught in a little rainstorm 5 minutes from the launch and we were freezing our butts off when we got back to the truck. Those seats heated us up nice and toasty in about 5 minutes......


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got heated seats in my truck and I always forget to turn them on! minus 22 this morning with a high of minus 5 predicted for today. Warm compared to what is predicted for Jack on Rainy!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 13, 2009)

NW, at least your winds are coming from the south...but I bet that doesn't make that much of a difference.. It sure does here. warm and moist from the Gulf.


Ramona


----------



## whino-wino (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm actually stuck at home today due to the cold. I can't get either vehicle to start. It was -35 this morning when I was supposed to go to work. I'm still here though. Right now I'm rotating the battery charger from vehicle to vehicle and giving them each a try about every 1/2 hour or so. Dumped isopropyl in both of them but I haven't started the truck for about a week so I'm thinking that's why it's being stubborn. Usually I can rely on the truck to go on very cold mornings. Not today I guess.....


----------



## whino-wino (Jan 13, 2009)

I found another use for a brew belt!!


Both of my vehicles would not start today due to the extreme cold. I have an extra brew belt so I slit the end to get the cord out of the hole and wrapped it around the radiator hose on my van and plugged it in. After about 2 hours I noticed that the hose was a little warm. I tried the key and voila! Started right up


----------



## vcasey (Jan 13, 2009)

Whino, that is too funny! I'm glad it worked.
VPC


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 13, 2009)

My Polaris Ranger started. Didn't try anything else. Need the Ranger to get the mail!!


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Jan 13, 2009)

Playoff weather



GO CARDS!!!!! 



<H3>Metro Phoenix forecast</H3>
<DIV =clearfix id=weatherDailyForecasts>
<UL>
<LI>Wed
73 / 46



</LI>
<LI>Thu
74 / 46



</LI>
<LI>Fri
73 / 47



</LI>
<LI>Sat
74 / 46



</LI>
<LI>Sun
75 / 48



</LI>
<LI =lastLI>Mon
75 / 47



</LI>[/list]


----------



## grapeman (Jan 13, 2009)

I will remember this Rube-A-Billy next July when it is 112 there and about 80 and sunny here! We all have trade-offs! Ours is here now!


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 13, 2009)

Rube-A-Billy is probably like alot of other folks in AZ. They chicken out and head north when the summer weather arrives! However, I do agree with him on G0 CARDS!!!


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Jan 13, 2009)

hannabarn said:


> Rube-A-Billy is probably like alot of other folks in AZ. They chicken out and head north when the summer weather arrives! However, I do agree with him on G0 CARDS!!!




WATCH IT, WATCH IT!!!! It's a dry



heat and I suffer through every



day of it!!! 


in all honesty i do like the dry heat much better than the midwest humidity i grew up in and the steamroom like atmosphere of my stint in houston. but as i read your posts i did look up my home town and am thankful i'm here. it's a great place to visit but!!!



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =j style="WIDTH: 37em">
<DIV style=": left">*Weather* for *Peru, IL*
<DIV style="FONT-SIZE: 80%; : left">-Add to iGoogle</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; : left; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px">
<DIV style="FONT-SIZE: 113%">*0°F*
<DIV style="FONT-SIZE: 84%">Current: *Clear*
Wind: N at 0 mph
Humidity: 72%
<DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; FONT-SIZE: 84%; : left; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" align=center>Tue




<NOBR>8°F | -1°F</NOBR>
<DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; FONT-SIZE: 84%; : left; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" align=center>Wed




<NOBR>14°F | -8°F</NOBR>
<DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; FONT-SIZE: 84%; : left; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" align=center>Thu




<NOBR>-1°F | -15°F</NOBR>
<DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; FONT-SIZE: 84%; : left; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" align=center>Fri




<NOBR>7°F | 2°F</NOBR></TD></TR></T></TABLE>


<DIV align=center>GO CARDS!!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, it was a mite chilly out there this morning. My brakes and clutch were slightly stiff after 10 minutes driving 60 MPH at -35.




I had that baby plugged in all day at work and was rewarded at 5:30. It didn't whine and scream when I started her up.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 13, 2009)

Due to the temperature of - 20 something we were undecided about heading to Winnipeg this morning to submit my Canadian Passport application....Can't go anywhere these days without a Passport...Thankfully my Permanent Resident Alien Card gets me across the Canadian Border [For now]....

So, we hung out for awhile waiting for the temperature to rise...it was going lower.... When it hit -35°F we said we would go if the car started...






From the comforts of the house we opened the garage doors and hit the remote car starter...There was 'Fire in the Hole'!!!!...
Darn remote starter dosen't turn on the heated car seats...Tough life isn't it???

As soon as we headed north the car temp got to -38°F and stayed there till we got to Winnipeg...Thought car thermometers were always warmer...






Coped with lots of ice-fog due to the high humidity, but the roads were fine...Sunny and bright after an awesome sunrise.....No photos....The windows were a bit frosty.

The radio was reporting temps of -48°F near areas we were passing through....There go all the tender plants...

The guy at the border crossing didn't really want to come outside and asked a couple questions from inside and sent us through....

Got to Winnipeg and survived the big city traffic...drove right up to our destination with out any problems...Except for the cars that stop in the middle of the lane and let out a passenger...

The drivers were pretty crazy, but once Jim reverted to his California Freeway Vocabulary he handles it real well...There was a lot of snow piled on the streets and there was no parking downtown....We had gone 187 miles...but the last 5 were in a parking garage. 

The Passport Office was very efficient and checked all the boxes... √..
Said "It will be mailed on Jan. 27th" and sent us on our way....
So...knowing that the mail service to and from Canada is about a 2 week event...expect the Passport some time in Feb...God willing, sooner.

Did a little shopping, ate and headed home....
The dogs were happy to see us.....they are so forgiving and soon forget they had been outside in their little houses for a whole brutally cold day.

Glad to be home and know I have trimmed off a good 3 weeks of waiting for this Passport....

Once the Passport is in hand...Mexico...Here we come....YEE HAW!!!

Life is Good!!!!


----------



## admiral (Jan 13, 2009)

My goodness! You *REALLY* want that passport. Mexico... I hear the warm sands calling!


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Jan 13, 2009)

i'm right there with your admiral!!!




Good God are you CRAZY!!!!!! Be like the stock market and head south




at least for your own safety. only for a month or so


----------



## dfwwino (Jan 13, 2009)

-35! I'm shivering just thinking about it. I grew up in Southern California and the coldest day I experienced was 39 F. Now I'm in Dallas where it is schizophrenic weather. One day it is 80 F in January, the next it is 32 F, then back up to 75, then down to 43, etc. etc. etc. I'll take my temperature extreme swings over -35 F. I don't think I'll be moving to Minnesota. It reminds me of the Norwegian writer O.E. Rolvaag's Giants in the Earth, where the lead character freezes to death sitting beside a hay stack looking to the West. Read that book and you'll never move to Minnesota or the Dakotas.


----------



## Jeff D (Jan 14, 2009)

The coldest I have ever been was south east of Dallas about 150 miles. It was thirty degrees and rained ice for three days. I was looking at a job down there, at the time we were working in Gunnison Colorado -35 every morning. I can dress for cold but cold and wet is bad for me.


Jeff


----------



## admiral (Jan 14, 2009)

I went to school at the University of Minnesota. The temperature started getting really cold in September and after that it was ridiculous!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 14, 2009)

But, it really keeps the crime down!



It's so hard to car jack someone at -35. Someone tried it once, but their hand froze to the door handle so the car owner just drove the car to the police station, dragging the would-be car jacker all the way.


----------



## admiral (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep! -35 keeps a lot of things from happening.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 14, 2009)

admiral said:


> Yep! -35 keeps a lot of things from happening.




Yep! But 9 months from now there will be a few extra citizens in the frozen Northlands! Happens every coldspell. Gotta stay warm at any means possible...............


----------



## admiral (Jan 14, 2009)

You would think thatafter many winters like thisthey would be overcrowded in the north.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2009)

It gets pretty darn cold here but thats ridiculous!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice winter evening at work, -20...or -41 with the wind chill now, might get cold by time I get off in the A.M.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 15, 2009)

-34.2°F...8AM...could get a tad colder before it warms up today....Seems after -20 it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 15, 2009)

NW, 
Isn't it funny how a little cold weather discussion gets a lot of attention on a wine making forum?






Seriously though, that road to Winnipeg from your area is a lonely stretch for a seriously sub zero day. Wonder how the cell service is along there...


I was supposed to head south to St. Paul today but decided to postpone until next week when it gets warmer. Attemps below -20,all automotive hydraulics are a little reluctant.Our local loggers are fully experiencedin cold weather hydraulic performance and repairs - as you agribusiness types are.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 15, 2009)

Jack on Rainy said:


> NW,
> Isn't it funny how a little cold weather discussion gets a lot of attention on a wine making forum?
> 
> 
> ...



The road to Winnipeg was a long lonely one...especially when the outsdie temp was reading -38°F [about the same in C°]
The Cell was picking up pretty good signal and we had the GPS ...As well the Cell has GPS....so we'd know where we were, but there was no one around who would come out there...

Not much traffic till we got to Winnipeg....There was nothing around that border crossing and the towns looked abandoned....no one on the streets. Did see farmers out doing there chores with tractors and pay loaders....

We had plenty of clothes packed....

It was -13°F [-25°] when we got home....It hasn't got that warm since then...so, that was the best day to travel...There was NO wind and it actually didn't feel so bad...days without wind around here are pretty scarce. No wind is a good day....

Thankfully everything held together....

We have lived up here for 10 years, this is the coldest it's been since we got here...and for the longest stretch. 

We have been in weather this cold before in the central part of the state...and...at that time raised livestock...it was hell keeping things going and watching the steers and outdoor hogs live through that....

Now we have just 2 horses and they seem content with their heavy coats...our dogs are real sissies, want to be inside all the time...I am feeding a stray cat out in a shed...I think it's a cat...or a really well fed squirrel....





This is truely the good life with no livestock...


----------



## Waldo (Jan 15, 2009)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr our 12 degrees here would make you a heat wav NW


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 15, 2009)

It's -25° already tonight....
Suppose to be +32° by Monday...think I'll start on my tan for the vacation....


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Jan 15, 2009)

Wear your SPF!!!


http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&amp;rlz=1T4GZAZ_enUS228US229&amp;resnum=0&amp;q=bad%20sunburn&amp;um=1&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;sa=N&amp;tab=wi


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 24, 2009)

Passeport de Canada came through...
Passport was in the mail today.....way before scheduled mailing of Jan 27....
Mexico here we come...
Life is Extremely Good!!!!


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 25, 2009)

hannabarn, nope, us folks in SE AZ stay for the summer here in the high desert.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 25, 2009)

I knew you were chicken!!! Go where it is warm!!!!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 26, 2009)

NW, with the temps that y'all are going through lately, you're going to melt from the heat when you get down to Mexico.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 26, 2009)

I know it's going to really be a shock.
Our friends said the other night it was cold....59°F down there that night and the Mexicans were wrapped up in blankets out on the streets....During that day they all had hooded sweatshirts with the hoods pulled tight and pants on.
Imagine it will warm up by March when we get there.


----------



## WineBear (Feb 2, 2009)

Burrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!


----------

